# Italia - Bulgaria, Venerdì 6 settembre 2013, 20.45



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2013)

*Partita di qualificazione ai mondiali 2014* in Brasile tra l'Italia e la Bulgaria. La partita si svolgerà a *Palermo*, al *Renzo Barbera.*

*Calcio d'inizio*: _20.45_

*Dove vedere Italia contro Bulgaria in TV?
*
_La partita sarà trasmessa su RaiUno
_

Ecco la rosa dei convocati 

• Portieri: Buffon (Juventus), Marchetti (Lazio), Sirigu (Paris Saint Germain).

• Difensori: Abate (Milan), Antonelli (Genoa), Astori (Cagliari), Barzagli (Juventus), Bonucci (Juventus), Chiellini (Juventus), Maggio (Napoli), Ranocchia (Inter).

• Centrocampisti: Aquilani (Fiorentina), Candreva (Lazio), Cerci (Torino), De Rossi (Roma), Diamanti (Bologna), Florenzi (Roma), Giaccherini (Sunderland), Montolivo (Milan), Thiago Motta (Paris Saint Germain), Pirlo (Juventus), Verratti (Paris Saint Germain).

• Attaccanti: Balotelli (Milan), El Shaarawy (Milan), Gabbiadini (Sampdoria), Gilardino (Genoa), Insigne (Napoli), Osvaldo (Southampton)


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Non so voi ma mi pare incredibile che non ci sia Poli ma ci siano Motta e Florenzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma mi pare incredibile che non ci sia Poli ma ci siano Motta e Florenzi.



Meglio così, meno nostri meno probabilità di rompersi e + possibilità di averli da noi...


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Sì ma l'avrebbe meritata, anche moralmente andare in nazionale incide molto, poi è chiaro meglio non rischiare.
Però nel caso di El Shaarawy è un bene che possa giocare entrambe le partite da titolare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Settembre 2013)

*I PRECEDENTI*

Si contano 9 precedenti tra Italia e Bulgaria. Le vittorie azzurre sono 4, l'ultima nel 2009 quando entrambe le squadre erano inserite nel girone di qualificazione al Mondiale 2010. Quel match finì 2-0 per gli azzurri con reti di Grosso e Iaquinta, e si giocò a Torino. La Bulgaria d'altro canto ha vinto 2 match contro gli azzurri, l'ultimo in amichevole nel '91 (2-1 con reti di Kostadinov, Stoichkov e Giannini) mentre in competizione ufficiali ha vinto 3-2 alle qualificazione per l'Europeo del 1968. L'ultimo precedente è un pareggio, nel settembre del 2012, con il risultato di 2-2 (Manolev, Milanov, doppietta di Osvaldo).

Partite giocate 9
Vittorie Italia 4
Vittorie Bulgaria 2
Pareggi 3
Gol segnati 24 (10 per la Bulgaria e 14 per l'Italia)


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2013)

Leggo di Candreva-Gilardino-Giaccherini come trio d'attacco... mi sembra assurdo rinunciare a questo ElSha in una partita così importante.
Per Poli è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Leggo di Candreva-Gilardino-Giaccherini come trio d'attacco... mi sembra assurdo rinunciare a questo ElSha in una partita così importante.
> Per Poli è solo questione di tempo.



D'altronde se l'allenatore del club gli preferisce uno zombie brasiliano ed un velino...
Concordo su Poli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma mi pare incredibile che non ci sia Poli ma ci siano Motta e Florenzi.


Florenzi se lo merita, Motta sono 2 anni che fa pena, ma non so cosa stia facendo in francia per meritarsi la convocazione. Era meglio convocare El Shaarawy visto che al Milan troverà meno spazio rispetto alla scorsa annata. Poli sarà sicuramente tra i convocati al mondiale.


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2013)

Motta mi sta sulle palle però in questo momento in Francia ha sbattuto in panchina Verratti quindi significa che è in forma ahimé.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma Poli non varrà mai neanche lo scarpino dx di Motta,ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2013)

fondamentale


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

speriamo che faccia giocare el shaarawy, io capisco che da noi possa avere difficoltà a giocare col 4-3-1-2 con kaka e robinho balotelli che sono uomini più adatti per quel modulo, ma in nazionale non capisco le scelte di prandelli, non farlo giocare per mettere gente come giaccherini o candreva in avanti mi pare davvero ridicolo e senza senso, visto che sono dei centrocampisti adattati a quel ruolo


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Gioca ancora Pippardino


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gioca ancora Pippardino


Se al Mondiale Prandelli lo preferisce a Giuseppe Rossi, vado a Coverciano a staccargli la testa.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se al Mondiale Prandelli lo preferisce a Giuseppe Rossi, vado a Coverciano a staccargli la testa.



Sarebbero più dignitosi persino Di Natale o Del Piero riesumato rispetto a Gilardino. È ho detto tutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarebbero più dignitosi persino Di Natale o Del Piero riesumato rispetto a Gilardino. È ho detto tutto.


Prandelli ha aperto le porte a Del Piero e Totti, ma è impossibile che accettino.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2013)

La formazione dell'Italia

Italia (4-3-2-1)

Buffon
Abate
Bonucci
Chiellini
Antonelli
De Rossi
Pirlo
Motta
Giaccherini
Candreva 
Gilardino


----------



## Nicco (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma visti gli squalificati era il meglio che si poteva fare?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

rotfl ma veramente brandelli ha il coraggio di schierare sti 4 cessi contemporaneamente dalla stessa parte??? con manolev che attacca sulla destra?


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma speriamo che se ne vada presto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Prandelli ha aperto le porte a Del Piero e Totti, ma è impossibile che accettino.



sarebbe bellissimo...però ne vorrei solo uno e mi dispiace per Alex, ma preferisco questo Totti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> La formazione dell'Italia
> 
> Italia (4-3-2-1)
> 
> ...



ammazza che schifo


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2013)

Neanche El Shaarawy titolare, almeno lui...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2013)

giaccherini non giocherà, prandelli ha preferito insigne

girladino ancora titolare è inspiegabile, sono insopportabili gli allenatori che si fissano sui giocatori, un pò come allegri con muntari e robinho


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2013)

Le formazioni ufficiali
*
Italia (4-3-3)*: Buffon; Abate, Bonucci, Chiellini, Antonelli; Thiago Motta, Pirlo, De Rossi; Insigne, Gilardino, Candreva. Ct: Prandelli.
*Bulgaria (4-4-2)*: Mihaylov; Y. Minev, Bodurov, Ivanov, V. Minev; Dyakov, Manolev, Iliev, Gadzhev; Popov, Tonev. Ct: Penev.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Manco i microfoni funzionano

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma quanto è scarso sto gilardino


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Buffon si è fatto impossesare dal nostro dux?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Vedo che interessa a molti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo che interessa a molti


Solo a me...

Comunque senza Balo sta italia non segna manco tra 3984398 anni... con Gilardino poi


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma quanto cavolo fa schifo Antonelli?Mamma mia rabbrividisco a veder giocare un calciatore del genere..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Ahaha no io ci sono ero a cena , comunque poca roba solo Insigne il resto mah


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Rotfl sto cesso ha segnato


----------



## Frikez (6 Settembre 2013)

Che bomber  

Alberto zittisce tutti come sempre


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

loool il Gila


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Settembre 2013)

Lo facevo pure io quel goal xD


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2013)

Gila come Bettega


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2013)

Suonalo Gila,SUONALO!







​


[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Candreva


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Candreva



IMHO per ora uno dei peggiori


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia sto Gilardino se non metti la palla nella linea della porta non segna

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che parata di BUFOON??


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia grande gigi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma come ha fatto? Mamma mia parata micidiale


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2013)

sembra abbiati quando si tuffa eh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

sono stanco di dire che Gigi è il numero 1...a 35 anni è ancora il migliore...Casillas invece rimane in panchina per Diego Lopez
cmq MW non tradisce MAI...pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Dobbiamo fare il 2-0 in fretta non mi fido della bulgaria


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Che palle sto giaccherini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;279695 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare il 2-0 in fretta non mi fido della bulgaria



già...il Faraone deve entrare

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Insigne mi è piaciuto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma che fa l'italia dorme?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia stiamo rischiando troppo svegliaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Altra parata di Buffon comuqnue


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...il Faraone deve entrare
> 
> 
> Insigne mi è piaciuto



eh si stanno giocando solo loro ora cavolo  dobbiamo chiuderla in fretta


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Intanto fa entrare giaccherini...prandelli 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giachcherini ahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

che eleganza Giaccherini ahahah menomale che è andato lontano dalla Serie A

- - - Aggiornato - - -

per una volta la fortuna ci ha aiutato...di solito i nostri avversari fanno 1 tiro 1 gol


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Con tutti i giocatori che abbiamo, facciamo giocare girlardino e giaccherini... io non ho parole


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

su Buffon non c'è bisogno di commentare...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con tutti i giocatori che abbiamo, facciamo giocare girlardino e giaccherini... io non ho parole



io un attaccante vecchio lo vorrei al Mondiale...se sta bene mi prendo Totti sennò mi va bene pure il Gila


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma cosa aspetta a fare entrare el sharrawy che dobbiamo fare il secondo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chiellini che batte la rimessa e da palla al centro... ai pulcini ti insegnano a non dare mai i palloni al centro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Gilardino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Gila come a S.Siro nel 2006 contro il Barca


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Abate rotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Ecco Abate rotto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma cosa fa Pirlo?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2013)

Pirlo imbarazzante come al solito


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Pietà sto giaccherini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

ma che belli i cross di Maggio...


----------



## S.1899 (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma perche Giaccherini gioca ancora...? Ha preso la famiglia di Prandelli in ostaggio ? haha


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Che roba sto giaccherini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

che pena Giaccherini...si impegna, ma se uno è scarso...dovrebbe fare come Acerbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

yeeessssssssss tre punti d'oro ma che fatica mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2013)

Classico dell'Italia vincere 1-0 soffrendo...

Buffon migliore in campo due parate pazzesche, la prima qualcosa di incredibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

siiii  ora bastano 2 punti in 3 partite...la prossima c'è martedì ve?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffon migliore in campo due parate pazzesche, la prima qualcosa di incredibile



senza parole proprio


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la prossima c'è martedì ve?



si martedi sera


----------



## S.1899 (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che pena Giaccherini...si impegna, ma se uno è scarso...dovrebbe fare come Acerbi



Come Acerbi ? in che senso ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2013)

Giaccherini osceno, ma ho visto male anche De Rossi...

Comunque Buffon uomo partita senza dubbio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2013)

siamo osceni, dominati dalla bulgaria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> si martedi sera



grazie...contro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



S.1899 ha scritto:


> Come Acerbi ? in che senso ?



nel senso che si era accorto di non essere da Milan e l'ha ammesso...r


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

La scala di Prandelli alle spalle della prima punta

1. Insigne
2. Candreva
3. Giaccherini
4. El Shaarawy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La scala di Prandelli alle spalle della prima punta
> 
> 1. Insigne
> 2. Candreva
> ...



ma no...la coppia è chiaramente Balotelli-El Shaarawy...certo deve confermarsi il Faraone


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma no...la coppia è *chiaramente *Balotelli-El Shaarawy...certo deve confermarsi il Faraone



chiaramente... infatti han giocato tanto insieme in confederation... sì, sì, chiaramente... brandello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chiaramente... infatti han giocato tanto insieme in confederation... sì, sì, chiaramente... brandello



doveva andare all'Europeo Under 21...era impresentabile in Confederations Cup


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

sono preoccupato per Abate... speriamo non sia niente


----------



## S.1899 (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie...contro?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ah grazie
Si hai ragione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Suonalo Gila,SUONALO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follia


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie...contro?


Contro la Repubblica ceca si gioca a Torino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;279856 ha scritto:


> Contro la Repubblica ceca si gioca a Torino



arigrazie...tutte e 2 in casa...dobbiamo qualificarci martedì


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;279856 ha scritto:


> Contro la Repubblica ceca si gioca a Torino



Allo Juventus Stadium? Il gol vittoria la farà Giaccherini. Conte si lancia in campo dalla tribuna, rapisce Giaccherinho e lo lega da una sedia per non farlo andare più via.


----------



## Van The Man (7 Settembre 2013)

La qualificazione alla Coppa del Mondo 2014 è stata sigillata da Buffon e Gilardino, due dei campioni della Coppa del Mondo 2006. Direi molto simbolico di come funzionano le cose nel calcio italiano


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chiaramente... infatti han giocato tanto insieme in confederation... sì, sì, chiaramente... brandello



non li fai giocare mai assieme, nemmeno 5 minuti per sbaglio


----------



## Bawert (8 Settembre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La qualificazione alla Coppa del Mondo 2014 è stata sigillata da Buffon e Gilardino, due dei campioni della Coppa del Mondo 2006. Direi molto simbolico di come funzionano le cose nel calcio italiano



Mah, io non ci trovo nulla di male. Gilardino non é vecchissimo ('82), basti pensare che Klose é del '78, mentre Buffon é un portiere ed ha la stessa età di Klose. Capirei se parlassimo di Peruzzi e Inzaghi


----------

